# Marble Convicts



## ohcustoms

Does anyone out their know anything about "Marble Convicts" ?

I need to know origin? or how their created? I can't seem to find a whole lot of info online, maybe i'm not searching in the right places.

Their's some who say its a cross between a black and a pink convict. IMO I'm not so sure, I've had multiple spawns with this fish, never any picks, or blacks in the mix.

I would love to hear from the people out their who's breeding them also.

Please help, I need some info

Thanks

OHC.


----------



## ssynesthesia

Pink and black are the same exact cichlid except the pink one is the result of the recessive pink gene. From what I know anyway.


----------



## Lancerlot

They came from black cons. Recesive gene caused the pink. Marbles where selectivly breeded between the to. Then you got marbles. They are still cons, their not hyrbids.


----------



## straitjacketstar

You can't cross a pink and black and get marbles. Both parents, be they black x black or pink x pink or pink x black, must carry the gene. Some carriers of the gene express it quite obviously. Other don't or express very little if they do.


----------



## ohcustoms

I've bred convict for many years. Its been 5 or so years since I saw the marbled convicts. I found someone who wad them so I bought a few pairs.I've tried breeding Black/pink, fry from 2 B/P pairs and the combination goes on and on and on.
I'm trying to find out any info, serious information, not just people saying "Breed a black and pink" you'll get them. I don't think so!

I'm not sure but I HIGHLY doubt they cam from breeding a pick to a black IMO, however, with years of breeding it might be possible?










I'm trying to find out any info, serious information, not just people saying "Breed a black and pink" you'll get them. I don't think so!

OHC


----------



## straitjacketstar

A keen eye always helps.  
Some cons carry the gene but don't express it, in which case you would never know unless you crossed it to one that you knew had the gene and the offspring or a percentage of the offspring turned out to express the gene.
Some cons barely express the gene at all!

This male exhibits only two black blotches above the ventral fins. Looked like a normal pink at 1/2" but as time progressed so did the black spots. Today these two spots are a bit larger but remain the only blotches on his body. 









This female shows only a small black spot on the dorsal. Absolutely no other mark to tag her a "marble".









Both fish, when crossed with known marbles, give marble fry.


----------



## Frameshift

Look up codominance or incomplete dominance.


----------



## ohcustoms

Frameshift said:


> Look up codominance or incomplete dominance.


Hmmmmm, I'm more confused now LOL

Jamie


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'd like to take a shot at answering this question. Like you ohcustoms I've been breeding cons for a very long time. 21 years to be exact :lol: My first breeding pair was when I was eleven. It was a male pink and a female black or grey convict. ( I tend to call the regular old striped ones grey convicts) Needless to say they spawned in my 15 gallon and it may have been the coolest thing I'd ever seen. My Dad bred angels and sea horses but I never paid attention :lol:

At any rate, the spawn resulted in some pink, some grey and some marble. To my Dads and the local pet stores knowledge they had never seen them before and both told me they wouldn't be worth much so I ended up feeding them to my brothers aligator gar :lol: Big mistake apparently :lol: Fifteen years later I was in a lfs and saw them for sale for 12.99 apiece and I almost died :lol: Grant it this stores prices always run high but you get what you pay for in my opinion. It was then that I decided I was going to make my own marble con like I had done in the past. My theory was that I needed to start with a pink male and grey male and see what happens. Well as you can guess nothing happened so I decided to do a little experiment. I decided that I'd slowly, generation after generation break down the grey gene. Well it worked... I think. Here's my story... I was doing water changes and at the time I didn not use lids on any of my tanks and I think a male popped over to the current breeding pairs tank and spawned with the female. Funny because all my tanks are painted for comfort of the fish so how did he know if he jumped he'd get lucky?? The result was a few marble fry from that spawn but I don't know if it was the male that jumped in who fertilized the eggs or the male that was with her.... :x Problem was I had know idea of the jumping males background or lineage :x That was almost two years ago now and since then all convict experiments have been haulted due to my sons being born and not having a lick of extra time. Not to mention the adiction to this website.... Curse you C-F!

Here's the problem. No one knows if pink cons existed in the wild before the seventies simply because all anyone ever says is they were "developed" by two gentlemen??? What the heck does that mean??? Now the problem is pink convicts do exist in the wild and so do marbles and they could care less who they breed with as long as they can breed. Some day, probably 10 years from now I will start experimenting with cons again but not until I've got more time... which will probably never happen :lol: At any rate I have come up with a con that rivals in color to an HRP and I still have the female that I talked about in the begining of this marathon post. I've also got one of her sons.... Some day... Some day...

So in short (besides frameshifts interesting point) I do believe you can get marbles from breeding a grey convict with a pink. But the grey has to have a reccesive pink gene that been bombarded by generation of breeding it in to it.

What I mean is to do this:

GF = grey female
PM = pink male
PMRG = pink male with reccessive grey gene
GFRP = grey female with recessive pink gene

GF X PM = GFRP

GFRP x PM (her father) = GFRP times two now

GFRP times two now x PM (her grandfather) = Some marble, some grey (very few) and mostly pink.

You follow? Problem is I can't prove it. The other problem is how do you get prove pink and grey convicts, meaning there's no way to know their lineage since everyone breeds them and lots of stores take the fry....

Basicly at this point it's going to be luck of the draw when trying to come up with marble cons. That's the short answer :lol: :lol:

Here's a few shots of mine:

This is a male as a result of the spawn in question:









This is a female with pink reccessive gene twice over if you get what I mean:









This is her daughter after spawning with her grandfater who was pink:

















The (what I like to call electric blue convict or poor mans HRP) will be spawned with a male pink to see what comes out of it and she will also be spawned with the male marble that's pictured here for the fun of it...

I hope this helps in your quest but I doubt it


----------



## mokofeyz

This is interesting. Now I'm having the urge to get that pink con in the LFS. :lol:


----------



## conoholic

get it dont let the con go to an irresponable teen or fish abuser


----------



## Ramirezi Altispinosis

I am breeding a pink male who was the result of a black male and female pink spwning, with a straight-black (as far as I know) female. We'll see the results, shall we?

And by the way, TFG.... DAAAAAAAMN! I love your "electric blue con"


----------



## con-man-dan

i recently crossed a PF and GM and got nothing but grey juvi's! i had moved most of them to a seperate tank, the culls were eaten, and 3 somehow were left in the parents tank. I'm thinking about crossing what appears to be a lovely male with his momma to see what happens now that he'll have the pink gene, and the fry would have 2x pink gene, right?

You know, I'm even tempted, once I get 3-4 different wild strains of convicts to breed, taking a few of their F1's (just a few of each! maybe 4, 2f 2m) and crossing THEM with pinks to see what kind of colors come out. Some of the wild strains have AMAZING colors, I guess I can only get the fish and see what happens lol, not like cons are hard to breed


----------



## ohcustoms

I've been breeding the "Marble" Convict (MC) for some time now. I've noticed in the spawn theirs a few approx 10-25% that look like normal pink/white cons but, with 1 or 2 small black splotches / spots on them, these I cull out. I pick the best looking MC's and breed them, I'm slowly getting the strain honed in. I'm trying to get a male and female that produce a complete spawn thats all marbled. Its harder than you think!!!! I should be their in a year or 2 LOL. If you want to try to make them on your own, the best bet id to look for a pick con with 1 or more black spots on them, easier said than done.

I wouldn't breed F0's or F1's etc.... with fish you have no idea what they've been bred to? I would keep the strain pure. Just my opinion 

OHC


----------



## con-man-dan

I wouldnt dare breed F0's with anything but F0's, plain and simple. However, convicts are convicts, and I'll likely have MANY to deal with, so why not see what happens with some of their kids breeding into a domestic line? Never know whats gonna happen. Its all just for fun anyways!

Has anyone ever seen true albino convicts?


----------



## Frameshift

con-man-dan said:


> i recently crossed a PF and GM and got nothing but grey juvi's! i had moved most of them to a seperate tank, the culls were eaten, and 3 somehow were left in the parents tank. I'm thinking about crossing what appears to be a lovely male with his momma to see what happens now that he'll have the pink gene, and the fry would have 2x pink gene, right?


You got all grey because your "GM" was homozygous for the "grey" gene. We'll call that AA. You're pink female is homozygous for the pink gene. aa for short. So all your fry would be grey, but carry the recessive pink trait (100% Aa).

If you were to then cross the "new" grey male (Aa) with his pink (aa) mother you'd get 50% pink (aa) and 50% grey (Aa) but carrying the recessive trait (heterozygous).

ohcustoms, I don't think it will be possible to get 100% marble cons, because with the "marble" cons you're not just looking at one allele and, using probability, there is a pretty high chance in a spawn of hundred to get "marbles" that are all grey or all pink.

We've been selecting animals for certain colors for hundreds, if not thousands of years. If you just search around you'll find lots of articles on coat coloration. Here a a couple that deal with cats. Just imagine it's a fish instead.

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/holl ... colort.htm

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/holl ... incomplete dominant


----------



## ohcustoms

con-man-dan said:


> I wouldnt dare breed F0's with anything but F0's, plain and simple. However, convicts are convicts, and I'll likely have MANY to deal with, so why not see what happens with some of their kids breeding into a domestic line? Never know whats gonna happen. Its all just for fun anyways!
> 
> Has anyone ever seen true albino convicts?


You do have a point there, you never know what's going to poop out : I guess it couldn't hurt to try a few?

I've never seen a "True" albino con. I've never heard of anyone seeing one either. They could exist, you never know.

JAmie


----------



## con-man-dan

I was thinking about this the other day. You see albino EVERYTHING from Malawi, and you see tons of albino's in lots of other fish. But honestly, outside of albino mixteco's and aureus, who else has seen an albino ANYTHING from CA??


----------



## the_skdster

Hmm.
Good read.
Now I can try mixing my two 4" male & female with other con variants and see what I get.
Fun easy lifetime project.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I believe, and don't quote me on this, that albinoism is a result of inbreeding??? That might only be mammals though???

I find that you get more marbles if you breed a marble with a grey convict possesing the reccessive pink gene.... Food for thought :wink: Done it many times... Well not me, but my fish have :lol:


----------



## con-man-dan

I could be wrong, but I think albinism is just a naturally occuring recessive gene that seriously has to be line bred in fish to obtain true spawning offspring


----------



## the_skdster

With all the selective con breeding going on, you'd think someone would have goten a True albino con by now.


----------



## Ramirezi Altispinosis

Huh, that would look awesome

Anyway, from the pink male with mixed parents, and the straight black female, I now have about 60 fry swimming around, though they are too small to see much of anything except the very beginning of some stripes. Looks like I may have a mixed batch. Maybe since the father had a black gene, these guys will have the beginning of some blotches? Probably not, but I hope so. I would love to breed these guys for a while untill I get a marble, then cross him back to his mother.

Update later


----------



## Faustie_Mo

although i am relatively new to these fish, I currently have a nice spawn from two marbled cons. I also happen to be studying genetics in high school biology. here is what I am applying to my knowledge:

all cons carry two alleles for every gene, in this case the alleles are striped or pink. Let's consider SS to be a striped con (homozygous dominant, stripes being the dominant allele) and ss to be a pink con (homozygous recessive, pink being the recessive allele). According to simple rules in genetics, the dominant allele always masks the recessive. Therefore a con with the genotype Ss will be striped, though still carrying the recessive trait.

Then along comes the marbled convict. In this case it seems to me codominance is in effect. This is when both alleles are expressed, regardless of a dominant allele. Therefore a marbled convict contains S and s. The question the becomes: what will my spawn between two marbles consist of? here is a punnet square in which both parents are heterozygous (Ss):

S s

S SS Ss

s Ss ss

As a result, the possible genotypes of the offspring are SS (homozygous dominant, striped), Ss (heterozygous, marbled), and ss (homozygous recessive, pink). 25% will be striped, 50% marbled, and 25% will be pink.

NOTE: i have no knowledge of the genetics of convict cichlids! I'm just trying to apply my school to my tank. This is my prediction for my spawn. Does anybody have legitimate information?


----------



## Frameshift

That's close...



> all cons carry two alleles for every gene, in this case the alleles are striped or pink


The first part is true, but the alleles don't just cover striped or pink. "S" or striped is the most common allele, but there are probably several other "s" alleles that are types of color other than the pink form, though the pink is the most common.

Color is a very interesting thing to work with in genetics, because there are many ways to alter genetically. You can have mutations that stop color production, some that don't allow for the color to be inserted in the skin, etc. I've worked with fruit flies that had white, brick red, or bright red eyes. Ended up that the white eyes had a mutation that stopped the insertion of the colors into the eye (colors were made), brick color was the "wild type", and the bright red eye mutation just stopped the brown pigment from being produced. It gets complex. That's my derail.



> Then along comes the marbled convict. In this case it seems to me codominance is in effect. This is when both alleles are expressed, regardless of a dominant allele. *Therefore a marbled convict contains S and s*. The question the becomes: what will my spawn between two marbles consist of? here is a punnet square in which both parents are heterozygous (Ss):


Your logic there is incorrect. Ss is just heterozygous. A striped convict carrying the pink gene. As you said (and I said earlier) it is codominance or incomplete dominance that makes the marble appearence. This is much more involved than just "Ss". Your Punnit Square is spot on for two striped convicts carring the pink gene.

Technically, you should get all marbled convicts from two marbled parents. Due to probablity of recieving 100% patches (striped) or no colored patches (pink) though, odds are you'll end up with a couple striped and a couple pink.

If you have anymore questions just ask.


----------



## Faustie_Mo

cool, thanks. we'll have to wait for these eggs to hatch


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: Sorry, don't mean to laugh. I'm only laughing because I'm no expert on genes... BUT, I have messed around in the convict game and have found that the highest yield of marble cons comes from breeding a female marble to a male grey that has the pink gene. The other way around (male marble/ female grey with pink gene) doesn't yeild as many. In both cases all three were present in the fry. Do you know how hard it is to keep tons of fry around forever?! :lol:


----------



## berknuts

I was in the local petland discount today and couldnt help but check out the CA they have... lo and behold what do they have.... Grey striped convicts DEFINITELY carrying the marble gene. There are male and females both with the marbled splotches. I am SOOO tempted to pick up a pair and try breeding them in my 10g hospital tank. i looked at their pink tank, and some have spectacular color, but none with marble splotches. Im also thinking about getting a pair of each and following the lines and starting a whole breeding, but thats timely and I'd have to give up my HRP and mixteco plan for my 55. **** i cant make up my mind. Any input?


----------



## 90cat

Frameshift said:


> con-man-dan said:
> 
> 
> 
> i recently crossed a PF and GM and got nothing but grey juvi's! i had moved most of them to a seperate tank, the culls were eaten, and 3 somehow were left in the parents tank. I'm thinking about crossing what appears to be a lovely male with his momma to see what happens now that he'll have the pink gene, and the fry would have 2x pink gene, right?
> 
> 
> 
> You got all grey because your "GM" was homozygous for the "grey" gene. We'll call that AA. You're pink female is homozygous for the pink gene. aa for short. So all your fry would be grey, but carry the recessive pink trait (100% Aa).
> 
> If you were to then cross the "new" grey male (Aa) with his pink (aa) mother you'd get 50% pink (aa) and 50% grey (Aa) but carrying the recessive trait (heterozygous).
> 
> ohcustoms, I don't think it will be possible to get 100% marble cons, because with the "marble" cons you're not just looking at one allele and, using probability, there is a pretty high chance in a spawn of hundred to get "marbles" that are all grey or all pink.
> 
> We've been selecting animals for certain colors for hundreds, if not thousands of years. If you just search around you'll find lots of articles on coat coloration. Here a a couple that deal with cats. Just imagine it's a fish instead.
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/holl ... colort.htm
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/holl ... incomplete dominant
Click to expand...

Some one remembers Mendel from Biology  the only way to test to see if the con in question carries the reccesive gene is to test cross it with a known carrier of the reccesive gene then you will come out with some fry that are not only carriers of the reccesive trait but also express it (aa)!


----------



## Nos

i have 2 badass marble convict females. who wants to buy them to breed 
these are the pictures i have currently, but will post better pictures if you want.
first is the female marble, bad angle.
second is the second female marble breeding with my pink/jelly bean dwarf convict.


----------



## conoholic

NICE FEMALethem AND the male dwerf ( looks like a natural pink con ) pink male con


----------



## MacFish

conoholic said:


> NICE FEMALethem AND the male dwerf ( looks like a natural pink con ) pink male con


Huh? What are you trying to say here :?: :?: :?:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Funny I think it looks like a male con too :-?


----------



## cor

I'll have to post up some pictures in the near future of my breeding pair and their fry that are finally coloring up.


----------



## InStere0

ohcustoms said:


> con-man-dan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt dare breed F0's with anything but F0's, plain and simple. However, convicts are convicts, and I'll likely have MANY to deal with, so why not see what happens with some of their kids breeding into a domestic line? Never know whats gonna happen. Its all just for fun anyways!
> 
> 
> 
> You do have a point there, you never know what's going to poop out : I guess it couldn't hurt to try a few?
> 
> JAmie
Click to expand...

I decided to try this today. Switched up my F0 female with my pink one. Hopefully both males won't reject their new partners. Wish me luck.


----------



## jeremyc

conoholic said:


> get it dont let the con go to an irresponable teen or fish abuser


 Hey i am a "Teen" and not irresponsible you SHOULD NOT BE SO STEREOTYPICAL!!!!!!!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Teens are like cichlids, every one is different


----------



## cole

TheFishGuy said:


> I'd like to take a shot at answering this question. Like you ohcustoms I've been breeding cons for a very long time. 21 years to be exact :lol: My first breeding pair was when I was eleven. It was a male pink and a female black or grey convict. ( I tend to call the regular old striped ones grey convicts) Needless to say they spawned in my 15 gallon and it may have been the coolest thing I'd ever seen. My Dad bred angels and sea horses but I never paid attention :lol:
> 
> At any rate, the spawn resulted in some pink, some grey and some marble. To my Dads and the local pet stores knowledge they had never seen them before and both told me they wouldn't be worth much so I ended up feeding them to my brothers aligator gar :lol: Big mistake apparently :lol: Fifteen years later I was in a lfs and saw them for sale for 12.99 apiece and I almost died :lol: Grant it this stores prices always run high but you get what you pay for in my opinion. It was then that I decided I was going to make my own marble con like I had done in the past. My theory was that I needed to start with a pink male and grey male and see what happens. Well as you can guess nothing happened so I decided to do a little experiment. I decided that I'd slowly, generation after generation break down the grey gene. Well it worked... I think. Here's my story... I was doing water changes and at the time I didn not use lids on any of my tanks and I think a male popped over to the current breeding pairs tank and spawned with the female. Funny because all my tanks are painted for comfort of the fish so how did he know if he jumped he'd get lucky?? The result was a few marble fry from that spawn but I don't know if it was the male that jumped in who fertilized the eggs or the male that was with her.... :x Problem was I had know idea of the jumping males background or lineage :x That was almost two years ago now and since then all convict experiments have been haulted due to my sons being born and not having a lick of extra time. Not to mention the adiction to this website.... Curse you C-F!
> 
> Here's the problem. No one knows if pink cons existed in the wild before the seventies simply because all anyone ever says is they were "developed" by two gentlemen??? What the heck does that mean??? Now the problem is pink convicts do exist in the wild and so do marbles and they could care less who they breed with as long as they can breed. Some day, probably 10 years from now I will start experimenting with cons again but not until I've got more time... which will probably never happen :lol: At any rate I have come up with a con that rivals in color to an HRP and I still have the female that I talked about in the begining of this marathon post. I've also got one of her sons.... Some day... Some day...
> 
> So in short (besides frameshifts interesting point) I do believe you can get marbles from breeding a grey convict with a pink. But the grey has to have a reccesive pink gene that been bombarded by generation of breeding it in to it.
> 
> What I mean is to do this:
> 
> GF = grey female
> PM = pink male
> PMRG = pink male with reccessive grey gene
> GFRP = grey female with recessive pink gene
> 
> GF X PM = GFRP
> 
> GFRP x PM (her father) = GFRP times two now
> 
> GFRP times two now x PM (her grandfather) = Some marble, some grey (very few) and mostly pink.
> 
> You follow? Problem is I can't prove it. The other problem is how do you get prove pink and grey convicts, meaning there's no way to know their lineage since everyone breeds them and lots of stores take the fry....
> 
> Basicly at this point it's going to be luck of the draw when trying to come up with marble cons. That's the short answer :lol: :lol:
> 
> Here's a few shots of mine:
> 
> This is a male as a result of the spawn in question:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a female with pink reccessive gene twice over if you get what I mean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her daughter after spawning with her grandfater who was pink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The (what I like to call electric blue convict or poor mans HRP) will be spawned with a male pink to see what comes out of it and she will also be spawned with the male marble that's pictured here for the fun of it...
> 
> I hope this helps in your quest but I doubt it


Holy mackarel I never seen him say so much in all of my life! 

But wow, thats some intertesting stuff. Maybe someday I will get some time to read the rest of this thread. :lol:

Cole~


----------



## conoholic

jeremyc said:


> conoholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> get it dont let the con go to an irresponable teen or fish abuser
> 
> 
> 
> Hey i am a "Teen" and not irresponsible you SHOULD NOT BE SO STEREOTYPICAL!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

oops i ment to tell U to go and get the fish so the con doesnt go to a irresponsiable fish keeper i didnt mean to offend u if i did


----------



## Ctrl_Alt_Dlt

Anyone......any breeding projects of marbles going???

I have a black male that I am crossing to a female marbled. From this batch, i plan to cross siblings and fry to other marbles.


----------



## LJ

straitjacketstar said:


> This female shows only a small black spot on the dorsal. Absolutely no other mark to tag her a "marble".


I just picked up a pink con and noticed this tiny black spot at the base of the caudal fin. Do you think she might have the marble gene, or am I just wishfully thinking?


----------



## Ctrl_Alt_Dlt

LJ--- A while ago I called my LFS and asked them to save me all their pink convicts with any black on them. When i finally went to pick them up, I found that all 7 were exactly like your pink female. Each had a very small dot or a slight hue of black on them. After a year of raising them, they do marble. The marble is not as extreme as some, but the marbeling comes and goes depending on their mood. I noticed that the marbling tends to disappear when they breed, but come back after the breeding process.


----------



## MonteSS

Here is what whas sold to me at a LFS as an "Electric Blue Convict". I thought it was a male that I wanted to breed with my very pretty female black con. Turned out the EB is a female and has a very slight amount of gold on her belly. Never saw a female con with gold on the belly so now im not sure what she is

EB con female









Black con female









....Bill


----------



## Ctrl_Alt_Dlt

She looks like a washed out Hondruan Red Point. Awesome female con!


----------



## LJ

Ctrl_Alt_Dlt said:


> LJ--- A while ago I called my LFS and asked them to save me all their pink convicts with any black on them. When i finally went to pick them up, I found that all 7 were exactly like your pink female. Each had a very small dot or a slight hue of black on them. After a year of raising them, they do marble. The marble is not as extreme as some, but the marbeling comes and goes depending on their mood. I noticed that the marbling tends to disappear when they breed, but come back after the breeding process.


Thanks Ctrl_Alt_Dlt. So do you think that if I breed her with a grey male, and then re-breed her with the spawn, that the fish of the second spawn will have more pronounced marbling?


----------



## Ctrl_Alt_Dlt

LJ--- that is my breeding project right now. I dont know the results, but what you said above is my plan. Whats strange so far is I have two breeding pairs where both males are black and both females are marbled. My first pair gave me 50% black 50% white. My second pair gave me 100% black fry. Overall, I am not too sure what to expect.


----------



## LJ

Interesting stuff. That's definitely what I had in mind. Keep us updated on the progress.


----------



## TheFishGuy

MonteSS said:


> Here is what whas sold to me at a LFS as an "Electric Blue Convict". I thought it was a male that I wanted to breed with my very pretty female black con. Turned out the EB is a female and has a very slight amount of gold on her belly. Never saw a female con with gold on the belly so now im not sure what she is


Gold on the belly is how you tell the difference between the sexes of convicts.


----------



## MonteSS

Having many convicts in the past, I have only seen orange on the females. I heard of the gold but never saw it myself.

I thought the gold may have been a HRP thing.

Thanks for the help....Bill


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, well, gold.... orange I was thinking they were one in the same LOL

I had some grey cons a while back with the pink gene that had gold on their flanks but it went away after six months or so...

I've been messing with coinvicts, all types for almost 20 years now...


----------



## Riceburner

yeah..I'd call mine orange...


----------



## straitjacketstar

LJ said:


> I just picked up a pink con and noticed this tiny black spot at the base of the caudal fin. Do you think she might have the marble gene, or am I just wishfully thinking?


Very possible



LJ said:


> Thanks Ctrl_Alt_Dlt. So do you think that if I breed her with a grey male, and then re-breed her with the spawn, that the fish of the second spawn will have more pronounced marbling?


I think you'd have better chances with a broodmate or another pink with similar faint marble traits.

I'm having a ball breeding for color and marbling, especially females. I'm trying to concentrate on nuchal hump and size for males.
Here's one of my little females:


----------



## LJ

> I'm having a ball breeding for color and marbling, especially females. I'm trying to concentrate on nuchal hump and size for males.


That's pretty cool. How many tanks are you using for a project like that?


----------



## straitjacketstar

LJ said:


> I'm having a ball breeding for color and marbling, especially females. I'm trying to concentrate on nuchal hump and size for males.
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty cool. How many tanks are you using for a project like that?
Click to expand...

2 at the moment, breeders in one tank and grow-outs in the other. I save the best looking and most promising fry and try different pair combos. It's slow going since it's not an all-out fishroom project but it's fun. The adult marbles in my 135 seem to enjoy trying different pairing combinations themselves lol.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Funny how that happens eh? LOL

Some day I'll get back into the convict project... But for now just about every tank is full....


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle

So glad i chose to read this thread. This is a interesting topic discussion & honestly had no idea about a lot of this. My original pair 2 years ago were both of "normal coloring" & their first successful spawn developed a few pink ones. I asked & heard it was a genetic thing passed through the female. Since i've had tons of babies obviously since, i'd say the marble coloring started maybe 6 months ago & was wondering what where the black splotches were on some pink ones.


----------



## AmishDude

LOTS of info on the whole pink convict breeding idea.
http://gregthecrazyfishguy.wordpress.co ... ble-genes/


----------



## ahud

I recently got some A. sp. Cabayo, they are a yellow con. I would be horrified if I passed some on and somebody mixed them with domestic cons. That is solely my opinion though, I think with collection data being so rare on common species like cons, meeki, ect then why should we mix them up?

To not get the thread derailed, if I was you I would seek out some marbled cons and just start there lol. Seems a lot easier even if you are cheating a little.


----------



## AmishDude

ahud said:


> To not get the thread derailed, if I was you I would seek out some marbled cons and just start there lol. Seems a lot easier even if you are cheating a little.


!!!
Just happened across a "not-right convict" from a LFS near my buddies place.
Check her? out! Please tell me its a she, and not a stressed male.....
!!!!


----------

